# 2 coats or 3?



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

On flats


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

2 coats or 3 ?


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

however many it takes to do a good job. generally,,,, tape, block, skim... let someone else do the sanding...


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

tape- bed- skim usually gets it. some bad buts mite need an extra coat at times.


----------



## NeatDash LLC (5 mo ago)

At NeatDash LLC, we usually start with three coats and, from there, would only correct imperfections. The best mash to use would be the BLUE mash; since it is not white, you can see where all the flaws are, and it would save you time instead of feeling with only your hands.


----------



## ckshadd (Nov 21, 2021)

Tape. Bed Skim. check and skim all Butts with a large skimming blade


----------

